# Has anybody ever refused to be induced? I am thinking about refusing..



## devon_91x

I'm exactly 41 weeks today and have a midwife appointment on Wednesday, when hopefully i can have a stretch and sweep. She also said she will book my induction for me, which at first i was happy with, but i've spent today looking up inductions online and after reading the negatives i am really REALLY hoping i go into labour naturally as the thought of an induction is really scaring me :cry:

Has anybody ever had an induction and can give me positives/negatives? Or has anybody ever turned down the induction?

I'm already very uncomfortable and have had no signs of going into labour, i still havnt lost my mucus plug. Apart from period pains and back ache here and there, ive had nothing :dohh:

I just guess i need to 100% make my mind up before Wednesday. What will they do if i do refuse induction? I've heard the placenta starts to break down after 42 weeks. Will they monitor me and baby because i don't want to be selfish - if there was anything wrong with the baby i would 10000000% do whatever was needed, im just confused at the moment with what to do.

Thanks xx


----------



## Liesje

After 42 weeks your placenta can no longer support a fetus and you risk a stillbirth. 
I've also heard inductions suck but when you look at the alternative, it's not much of a question anymore.


----------



## booflebump

Yes, the risks increase slightly once you go past 42 weeks - but it raises from 1 in 1000, to 2 in 1000. The study they base inducing before 42 weeks is 50 years old and is no longer relevant. Many women now choose expectant management - so fetal heart monitoring and a scan to check your fluid levels once you get past 42 weeks. Remember, if you lived in France, you wouldn't even be 'due' till you are 41 weeks. Induction in itself carries risks as well, so it's a case of weighing up which ones are acceptable to you and how comfortable you are with going past 42 weeks. Most babies will come by term + 14 days.....so if it makes you feel better, how about trying to arrange induction for term+14 rather than the usual term + 10,11 or 12? This website is of course predominantly about homebirth - but there is some good information and stories https://www.homebirth.org.uk/overdue.htm


----------



## lozzy21

Not only that but inductions can take days, in which time you might have gone into labour naturally if you were not suck on a ward with 4 other woman, getting woke every few hours, away from your partner getting podded and poked by numerous people.


----------



## Liesje

Just a side note, not ALL babies come out, so don't be tricked by data with an anti-intervention agenda into think that ALL babies will "come when they're ready". (not saying anyone here, but a lot of info is biased one way or the other). 
In countries where prenatal care isn't widely available, there are regular occurrences of fetuses calcifying in the mother's uterus. Not saying this will happen to you, it probably won't, but doctors don't just suggest induction because they're tired of waiting for you to pop. Once your placenta starts to die, it stops supplying your baby with food and oxygen. As we know, babies can't go long without oxygen, so by the time anyone notices, damage could already be done. 
Having a baby born a day or two early makes almost no difference, but if it's too late, it's too late.


----------



## booflebump

https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/12012/41255/41255.pdf

Current NICE guidelines which is what all uk hospitals - worth a read to gain another perspective on the choices you have 

xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Liesje can you post any links to journal articles/research studies to back up your statements? 
Booflebump has posted most of the links I would suggest for reading. Not sure if it's ok to link this (will remove if necessary) but there's a group on Facebook which has lots of resources to help you decide: Ten Month Mamas
The NICE guidelines for postdates pregnancy (42wks+) where the mother has refused induction is for monitoring at least twice per week (some places want you in every day) for a CTG and scan to check amniotic fluid levels and placenta function.
You are not overdue until you reach 42wks. Induction often starts a cascade of interventions all of which pose risks to your child as much as going overdue. I was induced at 42wks with DS, had every stage of induction ending up with an EMCS. I wish I had opted for expectant management. 
However there are women for whom induction goes really smoothly, you just don't know. Your baby doesn't know their *estimated* due date and will usually come when ready. If there is a reason you are not going into labour (eg poor positioning) this should be picked up on u/s and you can make an informed choice. 
Fingers crossed labour starts before Wednesday so you don't have to even have this discussion!!!


----------



## bigmomma74

I refused with DD3. I had to go for monitoring and a scan every other day and she was born fit and well at 43 weeks exactly. 
They checked my fluid levels and placenta function at my scans and everything was fine.
It is very hard to stick to your guns though as the medical profession seem to be mostly 'come and give birth at our convenience not your baby's' but it is possible if you are stubborn like me :haha:


----------



## Liesje

fifi-folle said:


> Liesje can you post any links to journal articles/research studies to back up your statements?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC28178/table/TN0x8a59820.0x9aa1e68/ (hope this shows up for people)

The risks, however small, are higher than SIDS so if one is worried at all about SIDS, they should be just as worried about going overdue.

I don't see what difference it would make to a doctor how long a woman is pregnant and it really wouldn't be in their interest to unnecessarily induce them unless there was an increasing risk. If anything, the doctor would make more money with extra tests and visits. In Canada your OB isn't even necessarily the one delivering your baby so wouldn't they WANT you as a patient as long as they can?


----------



## devon_91x

Thanks for all your help, I'm still really undecided! I will deffo have to go through all this with my midwife, but in the back of my mind in just worried about the placenta 'failing' even tho the risks are low. I'm a massive worrier and I don't think I would ever forgive myself if anything happened. I'm just praying I go into labour naturally within the next few days :(


----------



## Happy7

I was induced at 41 weeks with my daughter. It took 19 hours before she made her entrance. I dont really recall anything negative about it. I slept through most of it and when the contractions got to be really bad they gave me some medicine to help until I was far enough to get an epidural. The only thing that was uncomfortable for me was the frequent checking of my cervix lol it was an unpleasant feeling. 
All in all im happy I was induced. I really dont think I would have made it much longer :rofl: 
Good luck to you though :) I hope no matter what you choose it goes well.


----------



## patch2006uk

I went 18 days overdue by LMP and 15 days by scan dates. This wasn't by choice, the hospital just didn't offer me anything sooner. When they broke my waters, the meconium was so thick it was basically poo. His heart rate wasn't good and he wasn't moving much. They tried to induce, but his heart slowed and then disappeared from the monitor, and I was stuck with an EMCS. I wish I'd been offered an induction at 12-14 days overdue, as before LO was struggling, I was already dilated 3-4cm. 

There are many positive stories about how the baby will come eventually, but that wasn't the experience I had. I think the 42 week mark is long enough tbh - as a PP said, most babies will have come on their own by then. I think the average for a first pregnancy is term+8. 

It's a hard decision, but I was told Isaac had passed his meconium on the morning they broke my waters most likely. 24 hours earlier and it could have been fine, and I may not have needed a c-section. That would have been at 42 weeks, rather than 42+1. A day can make a big difference.


----------



## Lulu1982

Hiya :) I'm not sure why your post seems to have turned int a debate but I was induced at 41+6 and had a lovely experience. I went in at 9am and got settled into my little cubicle. They gave me the pessary at 11am after they had monitored baby for half an hour. There were 3 other girls on my small ward, all being induced and we all chatted and went and had lunch together. They let you was around the hospital grounds so I went off and had a wander with my OH and had a hot chocolate. The walking helped bring my contractions on. OH left for the evening at 10pm, contractions were every 10 mins or so but me and the girl in the bed next to me massaged each others feet and painted each others toenails! At midnight the midwife offered me pethidine which I didn't feel like I needed but she said we were keeping everyone awake talking and that we had to go to sleep (whoops!). Had the pethidine and had a great nights sleep and woke up at 7.45am when baby gave me. Boot and broke my waters! I went for a shower and washed my hair and waddled around panting a bit until my OH got there at 8.30. I had no further pain relief and no gas and air and Ava arrived in 3 pushes at 12.16pm, perfectly healthy. I had no stitches or grazes and would have been allowed home after 3 hours but. Opted to stay the night and have some help with breast feeding. I loved my whole labour experience and I was so worried about being induced at first ... Now I'm a bit scared of going into labour naturally with our next one as it didn't happen before and it's a bit unknown!

Good luck over the next few days, not all inductions are long, boring affairs. I almost wish I could do it the same way again and have met 3 incredibly close friends who's babies are all born within a day of eac other!xx


----------



## devon_91x

Wow your story sounds amazing! Thank you all so much you have deffinatly given me something to think about, its so weird to listen to both sides of the story as everyone has such strong opinions on it!


----------



## Irish Eyes

I was induced at 41+5, no pain relief, no extra intervention, pushed for 20 minutes, actual labour of 4 hours. However, I really wish I'd refused and waited just another few days. If I ever have another baby then I will not be scared into agreeing again. I actually feel traumatised by my labour.


----------



## MrsKB 82

This is interesting as I am considering it too (if I get far enough to be given that option). You do tend to hear more 'horror' induction stories than positives, so it would be nice to hear more actual induction stories than people saying you should or shouldn't do something based on research.
xxx


----------



## shinona

In my experience, booking a date for induction is the best way to bring on labour naturally. I had my ds the day before I was booked to be induced. He was born at 41+4. I was booked to be induced with dd at 41+5. My contractions started in the car on the way to be induced (seriously!) and she was born that day. I pushed out the date for induction with dd because I knew ds hadn't arrived until 11 days late.

I personally wouldn't have gone past 14 days over before being induced but it is totally up to you to decide but always listening carefully to the doctors and midwives, who ought to have your best interests at heart and who also have the most experience.


----------



## SarahSausage

I have been induced with both mine. The first was traumatic at 42 weeks and the second was 4 days after my waters broke at term - 1. I refused induction for 4 days and despite trying everything and i mean everything, i just wouldnt go into proper labour. I decided to give in then but honestly that induction was fine. I do think some people do need a bit of help to get into labour and i wonder if i'll go myself this time. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## devon_91x

Hey all. Thanks for all your help, its nice to read positive stories rather than negatives! After a lot of thinking i finally decided to agree to induction. I'm now 11 days overdue and will be getting induced tomorrow morning! I'm so scared but excited at the same time. I'm really upset i havnt gone into labour naturally (I know i still have the rest of today but i can honestly not see it happening) The midwife couldnt even do a sweep as my cervix was closed, not even 1cm dialated! There was literally no signs that LO was on her way so i thought induction would be the best option for me. I am nervous but i am planning on just taking it as it comes and hopefully all goes well for me!


----------



## lauren28

Best of luck. I hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## TatorMom

There is a definite increased risk of stillbirth due to placental and umbilical cord breakdown and failure. It doesn't mean it will happen, but most doctors don't see a reason to risk it, so they induce. It's a decision you should research and then do what you feel is right for you and your baby. Good wishes on whatever you decide.


----------



## Happy7

devon_91x said:


> Hey all. Thanks for all your help, its nice to read positive stories rather than negatives! After a lot of thinking i finally decided to agree to induction. I'm now 11 days overdue and will be getting induced tomorrow morning! I'm so scared but excited at the same time. I'm really upset i havnt gone into labour naturally (I know i still have the rest of today but i can honestly not see it happening) The midwife couldnt even do a sweep as my cervix was closed, not even 1cm dialated! There was literally no signs that LO was on her way so i thought induction would be the best option for me. I am nervous but i am planning on just taking it as it comes and hopefully all goes well for me!

How exciting! Good luck and I hope it goes well :)


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck. I hope you have a positive experience. When I was induced with DD#1 I was 38wks ( they thought she was getting too big) I was already dialated to 2 so they just broke my water which sent right into hard labor. I spent 6 hrs to get to 4 cm got the epidural 2 hrs later I was 10cm spent about an hour pushing and then she was here. I've never experienced anything else but I think my induction went pretty well. I hope yours does too


----------



## Misstrouble19

i was Induced with my son, 1st one :) only got 1 boy at the moment. it hurt loads but i had mild pre-eclampsia and just wanted it over and done with, the induction failed he wasn't ready.. had a c-section and they not as bad as people make out, just the recovery time, i was 38+3 when i had my baby boy xxx


----------



## MPools

I definitely wouldnt refuse - because they induce for a reason. It isnt safe for baby if you leave him/her in side


----------



## Wispyshadow

There are natural things you can try at home to get labor revved up if your body is ready. My OB stripped my membranes in the office and at home I used Evening Primrose Oil caps and my breast pump. The EPO caps helped soften my cervix and the breastpump stimulated some good consistent contractions till my body took over on its own. I had a longer labor but I didn't have a "traditional" induction in the hospital. Once my contractions were in a good pattern and close together and about unbearable I went to the hospital. It all turned out great. 
There are pros and cons to both induction and the watchful waiting. I have seen the bad side of both. As far as placental funtion decreasing it will eventually but there is not a set day. Also it will begin to decrease in function usually slowly and if you are being monitored this will be picked up quickly. Some peoples placenta starts to have decrease in function at 36 weeks and some at 44 weeks. The earlier usually is due to other reasons such as high blood pressure or smoking. If you have had a healthy uneventful pregnancy then in my opinion watchful waiting is a great alternative and you could discuss things you could do at home to help you go into labor. Also I have heard that semen (can't believe I'm posting this :blush: ) is good for cervical ripening.


----------



## devon_91x

Just looked back at this thread! I ended up going into labour naturally friday night, 10 hours before i was supposed to be induced! But i got stuck at 8cm after 31 hours and ended up having an EMCS!


----------



## Liesje

I was wondering what happened, congratulations!


----------



## lillichloe

31 hours. Wowsers. She looks precious. Congrats!


----------



## devon_91x

Thanks girls!


----------

